# Oldest and Healthy GSD's Survey



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

As title states please post the age and diet of your elder GSD,s. I am looking to get an idea of just how old our best friends can reach and stay relatively healthy and mobile into their senior years. Please add what kind of diet: raw/premium dry/ etc. would be interesting to see if raw diet fed GSD's have less maladies and grow older with less health issues as a side note. I want Blitz to live the longest , healthiest , life i can provide !!!!!! thank you in advance to those who post..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We already have an active thread on this topic: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/137037-just-curious-how-old-your-seniors.html


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> We already have an active thread on this topic: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/137037-just-curious-how-old-your-seniors.html


Yes i know , but this one is specifically for old " HEALTHY " GSD's and thier specific DIETS . NOT just AGE . Thanks for the heads up anyway


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My sisters female is 13 years plus a few months old and lived off of Puppy Chow, Dog Chow and now the senior version of it all her life. She had a bladder infection a few months back but other than that, has been very healthy her whole life w/ no HD, ear or eye infections. Nothing.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a 13yr old female...that has never been bred, and has never had any health issues (knock on wood).
She is our "family protector"..at least she thinks so...
Anin has eaten most dry foods on the market...from Pro Plan, Nutro, Solid Gold, Eukanuba, National..and even others.
....no allergies, no digestive problems..nothing.
When she was younger, I could tell the difference "foods" made....simply by her.
She is my old heart dog!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My Dakota is 10yr. He's been on premium kibble since I've had him. The last few years have been Innova mixed with home cooked, supplemented with glucosamine/chondroitin, MSM, fish oil, Vit E and Dr Pitcairn's healthy powder. His only health problem (that I know of) is intervertebral disc disease. But that wouldn't be attributed to diet.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Shaeffer-11 had been on ALPO and Pedigree his whole life til 3 months ago we transitioned him to TOTW/Canidae. We had no issues before though he had Lyme twice and no issues now. A lot slower and a little more stubborn but nothing of consequence.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> Yes i know , but this one is specifically for old " HEALTHY " GSD's and thier specific DIETS . NOT just AGE . Thanks for the heads up anyway


Did you read the other thread? The OP specifically asks about diet, and the people responding are also talking about health and vitality, so it's really pretty much the same.


----------

